# new car



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I am pretty sure this is gonna b in the wrong forum cause thats my luck lately ... sorry in advance
Neways I am selling my sentra after I put a new clutch in it . I got an offer for about 5000 for it (really not worth it , prolly worth about 3500) . so I am shopping for a car (preferably nissan) and I turned this up :

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...&engine=&body_style=&advcd_on=n&doors=&fuel=&

its REALLY green , look @ the interior .. DAMN! some of the green would have to go but its got aight miles for the year . it looks like it def has exhaust , wut u guys think? fart can or something worth it ?

I am pretty much just looking for suggestions , anything would b appreciated!
:cheers: cheers!
-Pete-
o if this is the wrong forum , my bad and I appologize in advance


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well im a fan of the interior except for the yellow seat trim and shift boot and shift knob (get a nismo dildo knob :thumbup: iv heard they are nice and comfy)ut it looks as tho the rest of the interior is color matched and nicly done as well :thumbup: we can paint the seat trim black again tho (that looks realllllllllllll cheezy) does anyone know how the bloody hell he painted the vent trim! i didnt think you could remove that, i want to paint mine grey. anywho your gona let me drive it right?


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

i really like it, besides the things that 1.6pete already mentioned....


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Looks pretty nice...
Remember that if you're looking at a used car like that one, you gotta take it for a test drive. I'm not so familliar with newer 200s but that's a very low price, and there may be a reason.. If it does have a fart can, well, I guess that would constitute reason. Of course, don't pass it up just cause of what I've said, but check it out and be critical. I live right beside a large intersection, and whenever I hear loud exhausts, I also hear some poor lil stock car having the shit bagged out of it..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

ahaha, i just looked at that car yesterday but its way to green for me...


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> ahaha, i just looked at that car yesterday but its way to green for me...



hmmm Guess I like to be different... I like rare colors.. Nissan didn't make too many "Timber Frost" 200s and only in real production in 1998...and being a SE-R makes it pretty damn rare.. Actually extemly rare for a 97..It was a test color on late 97 models. Since 97 SE-R's didn't pass CA emissions they could not be sold in CA... So I would guess there are only a handful at best of Timber Frost 97 SE-R's...


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/project200sx.php

okay painting the interior the matching color is nasty... I'll give you that one. That's not OEM... someone did that afterwards... argggg


much better...lol


----------



## jeffinbham (Nov 1, 2003)

look around some more. you can find a good deal if you look. i got my se-r for 3550, with 82000 miles, and all the records, even oil changes. had been lady driven and never ragged on. bone stock. also, i wouldn't buy a car that someone else has been "customizing" or adding performance parts, cause you never know how they may have been beating on it. jmo. -jeff


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I've seen a few Timber Frost 200sx' online and depending on the picture and lighting the color is either a light green-champaign or a vibrant, almost yellow-lime green. There are no Timber Frost B14's in my area or province so I have never seen one up close besides the Nissan color paint chip from books or cards.

I'm wondering, is there that large of a color shift under varying lighting conditions to give the car such a rich green appearance? If so, that is what I'm looking for when i repaint my B13; because it's a rare color, a Nissan color and it goes well with black trim. As psuLemon said, it looks a little too green for me also. I'm curious if it is actually Timber Frost.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i like it a lot
the interior can easily be redone

best thing you can do...drive it

make sure the clutch grabs
make sure the axles are good
take it to an empty lot and sling it around, make sure its solid
do some heavy braking
make sure all the lighting and electricals work well
check the tires
check the radiator for added sealants
start the car cold, make sure it hasnt been run for a while before you drive it (if you can)
check for puddles under where the car has been sitting

thats all i can think of for now

tell them that its going to take work to get that interior looking good again, and its going to cost you money
talk them down closer to $4k


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

i know all the deals with testing a car before i buy it , I bought my current one used ... would it b a good idea to take it to a nissan dealership and get them to give it a good once over for me ? 

Do you think that a car being sold @ a dealer could really b talked down by about 1000 !? I mean I understand some talking down , and I really , REALLY , wanna fix that stupid interior , i mean , like back to the dash color ... that looks really tachy! 

Also does anyone think that the color will give me unwanted attention from police/thiefs ??? it kinda grabs the attention dont ya think !?
o and the blue book value of the car is about 3980 so i guess i could talk em down a bit ... and the trade in value is under 3 grand so i guess it puts it into perspective

Can anyone make suggestions if its worth it ? Is the green too over powering ? oh and arent those halo's really bad for lighting ? is there any way to get better bulbs for em or should I get stock lights and put em up on e-bay if I get the car ?

I appreciate the answers guys !


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh its being sold at a dealer! i didnt know that. but about the color for better samples look a mike's car on www.nissanperformancemag.com he has much higher quality pics :thumbup:. no i dont think it will attract the po-po only because it isnt a "vibrant" color its only rare to us. its a great color imo i would give anything for that color. again check out npm he has muuuuuuuuuuuuuch better pics. and the interior can be easly painted over in oem satin black we can do that in about a day or so :cheers: but you do need to make sure he didnt sand the leather grain off, that will make things alittle harder, but still be could use some texture paint sand it down and it looks good as new (thank turbo200 for that idea :thumbup: )
i was just looking at the site at the pics and they are really bad.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

95 SentraB13 said:


> I've seen a few Timber Frost 200sx' online and depending on the picture and lighting the color is either a light green-champaign or a vibrant, almost yellow-lime green. There are no Timber Frost B14's in my area or province so I have never seen one up close besides the Nissan color paint chip from books or cards.
> 
> I'm wondering, is there that large of a color shift under varying lighting conditions to give the car such a rich green appearance? If so, that is what I'm looking for when i repaint my B13; because it's a rare color, a Nissan color and it goes well with black trim. As psuLemon said, it looks a little too green for me also. I'm curious if it is actually Timber Frost.


My car is true timber forst... as you can see the lighting really changes the look... at times it looks more gold than green..

no doubt it's green... but that the reason I bought it.. wanted something different. Worked well for a project car.

It's certainly not a neutral color.. people either love it or hate it.. 










really depends on the lighting..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

bloody hell that is one of the best colors i have ever seen on any car any where...............................mmmmmmmmmmmm. for some reason (lighting) those pics look terribly green, almost nauseating, but the pics that mike has its a very mellow, and smooth :thumbup: i


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

Like you said Mike, lighting really changes the appearance. The last pic you posted and others from the first or second installment of the car in NPM is what I'd like to have. I've been referring back to those pictures for over a year or more and I'm still debating if Timber Frost would look good on a B13 or if I should add more green to it so it's not so gold. I want something different yet subtle; Not as pronounce as the Saturn/Saab and Suzuki lime-green but certainly slight change from my current Vivid Teal.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

hmmm he told me it isn't timber frost but accually lime green..........on that note don't buy it :thumbdwn:


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I am really not sure of the acctual color ... my best guess is a respray but I am not sure ... isnt the timber frost a really rare find on a 97 SE-R ? o and if anyones interested I found a "gold-green" 98 I believe 200 SX SE online ... dont remember where , myyoung's post about it being goldish triggered my memory!
I think its probably sold now since its off of autotrader.com , I am not 100 % sure since its still on cars.com but who knows
thanks for the help guys , I'll post in here next time I find a 200 that peaks my interest 
:cheers: Cheers!
-Pete-


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I know that this isnt really about a car that I want but I found a timber frost SE in auto in PA if anyones interested ... 
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...+descending|Q-descending|Z-21015&aff=national
its a really nice color!
:cheers: CHEERS!
-Pete-


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> bloody hell that is one of the best colors i have ever seen on any car any where...............................mmmmmmmmmmmm. for some reason (lighting) those pics look terribly green, almost nauseating, but the pics that mike has its a very mellow, and smooth :thumbup: i



my yellow 98 used to be Timber Frost Green...until it was hit by a '71 Impala.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

weak ! sucks man! :balls:


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

Can anyone give me a pic of a teal 96 SE-R ? I am not really overly excited about the color but that can b fixed!
this is the gar btw ... no pics ...
http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...+descending|Q-descending|Z-21015&aff=national


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

pete2.0 said:


> Can anyone give me a pic of a teal 96 SE-R ? I am not really overly excited about the color but that can b fixed!
> this is the gar btw ... no pics ...
> http://www.cars.com/go/search/detai...+descending|Q-descending|Z-21015&aff=national


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

hmmmm, doesnt look 2 bad ! does it ? comments/suggestions anyone ?
do u think its worth my time ? its got pretty low miles for a 96 ... 80635 mi , call it average 15000 a year and thats pretty low , like 40000 low ... 
i know this is gonna b a stupid question but wut does the 98 SE-R have that the 96 doesnt ? is there any way that theres abs in it , or even 4 wheel disk ?
:cheers: Cheers!
-Pete-


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I need ppls honest opinions ... what are the chances of finding a 98 SE-R in black , sliver , blue or white ? cause thats wut I woudl REALLY like ... o and 5 spd is a must , preferably under 90000 mi 2 ...


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

pete2.0 said:


> hmmmm, doesnt look 2 bad ! does it ? comments/suggestions anyone ?
> do u think its worth my time ? its got pretty low miles for a 96 ... 80635 mi , call it average 15000 a year and thats pretty low , like 40000 low ...
> i know this is gonna b a stupid question but wut does the 98 SE-R have that the 96 doesnt ? is there any way that theres abs in it , or even 4 wheel disk ?
> :cheers: Cheers!
> -Pete-


They come with white faced gauges,leather wrapped steering wheel and shifter, non lsd tranny, different interior pattern, cd player, 4 wheel disc brakes, optional abs, bubble tail lights, clear flush mount halogen head lights, and different bumpers.


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> They come with white faced gauges,leather wrapped steering wheel and shifter, non lsd tranny, different interior pattern, cd player, 4 wheel disc brakes, optional abs, bubble tail lights, clear flush mount halogen head lights, and different bumpers.


dumb question ... non lsd tranny ? wtf is that ? a non drug tranny :thumbdwn: lol i am so dim


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

pete2.0 said:


> dumb question ... non lsd tranny ? wtf is that ? a non drug tranny :thumbdwn: lol i am so dim



It doesn't come with a Limited Slip Differential...hence the terms L.S.D! What is your tranny smokin'!! lol :cheers:


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

konfuzion3 said:


> It doesn't come with a Limited Slip Differential...hence the terms L.S.D! What is your tranny smokin'!! lol :cheers:


LOL , good times !
so if I want limited slip I want a 95-97 ? which is better ? non lsd or lsd ?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

pete2.0 said:


> LOL , good times !
> so if I want limited slip I want a 95-97 ? which is better ? non lsd or lsd ?


LSD is always better.. :thumbup:


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I need an honest opinion , is it really worth having LSD and getting ... say a 97 200 SX SE-R or is it worth it to not have LSD and get a newer model ?
Besides clean burns and wheel spinning speeds wut good does LSD do ?
What options on the 98 would make it worth while getting the 98 over a 97 with LSD ?


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

LSD = both wheels spin at same time
Open = whatever gets traction first

you want both wheels to spin at the same rate and time. it will pull you around corners quicker. 

don't know of any difference between the 2 years. they have to be minor interior stuff anyway, besides whatever the deal is with the LSD. not anything that should be a deciding factor when buying one.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

pete2.0 said:


> I need an honest opinion , is it really worth having LSD and getting ... say a 97 200 SX SE-R or is it worth it to not have LSD and get a newer model ?
> Besides clean burns and wheel spinning speeds wut good does LSD do ?
> What options on the 98 would make it worth while getting the 98 over a 97 with LSD ?



Besides an updated look and a cd player, they're both the same, except for the lsd. The choice is yours.


----------



## BikerFry (Jul 31, 2003)

If this thing's still for sale in a month when I graduate and start my full time engineering job, I'm gettin a loan and grabbing it!

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...advanced=n&start_year=1998&color=&cardist=193


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

pete2.0 said:


> is there any way that theres abs in it , or even 4 wheel disk ?
> :cheers: Cheers!
> -Pete-


i hate abs, in thew snow its bad because when u lock up your wheels in the snow the sliding causes the snow to wedge up in front and help stop you ( if your moving to canada you should know this pete! :thumbup: ). all se-r's have 4 wheel disk


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Jaralaccs said:


> you want both wheels to spin at the same rate and time. it will pull you around corners quicker.


very incorect. if they are both spinning at the same rate and you are going around a corner you will get under steer. lsd is mostly for exiting corners and straight acceleration. unless you have a rwd.........like say a 240 then you will acheave over steer, both are bad unless you know how to use them to your advantage.

The wheel on the inside of the turn allways travels slower than the wheel on the out side. go make a go kart and weld both wheels to a solid axel, make some turns, then mount one wheel on a bearing and take some turns, you will see. but you will notice the one that had the locked rear acceld alot better

An lsd also gets rid of some torque steer i belive


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I get the concept of LSD , instead of having an open displacement liek all cars do , theres a spring and clutch system that kepts both wheels spinning @ the same time , to get one wheel to spin at a greater rate (like if one wheel is on ice or something) then the clutches would have to be over powered to get one wheel to spin faster. Also it provides greater traction on ice by controling the torque to the wheels ... i got most of this offline so if its wrong correct me  
Anyways , except for the exiting corners aspect , does it really matter much ? To c and kind of improvement I would need an aftermarket LSD right ?
I need opinons ... 98 w/o LSD, w/ new int. style , nicer looking bumper or 95-97 w/ LSD , older interior , older bumper ...
I am @ a cross roads! Thanks for all the input guys!
:cheers: CHEERS!
-Pete-


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i would say get the LSD, if you don't get used to the bumper you can always to a bumper change. also the LSD will be good in Canada, not only will it make it faster but it will be safer on the snow (i remember you saying you were moving back) and like i said if you can drive, and control your car you don't need ABS, it can actually hinder you and make stopping times in the snow much longer, and its not a clutch type diff in the 200 its a viscous and uses a liquid, when the liquid heats (or the viscosity thickens) up it engages the diff :cheers:

have a specific 95-97 in mind? have any pics or what not?


----------

